# SRM bottom bracket magnet on SL4?



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Is there anyone who has an SRM on their SL4 or can post a picture of the underside of the bottom bracket? I'm wondering how the SRM's magnet would be attached since the cables are now internal.

On my SL2 it is squished under the cable guides and held on by the screw on the bottom of the frame.


----------



## b_new_b (Aug 26, 2010)

*quarq magnet*

If you cant figure out how to make something work, order the putty glue and magnet from Quarq.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't have an SL4 yet, I'm wondering if anyone else has done it.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't have a picture handy, but there is a cable guide tucked under the B.B. that uses a standard single bolt to attach it to the frame. I don't see why an SRM wouldn't be adaptable to such a set up.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, That sounds like the standard magnet should work without a problem.


----------



## bswenka (Mar 15, 2012)

Has anybody gotten the Specialized Compact SRM to work on a Tarmac SL4? I have tried installing the cadence magnet, but it appears as if the Spider is a little too small in diameter... 

Any other ideas? There is almost no space between the spider and frame, with the PF30 bottom bracket...

Thanks!


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Is there clearance to glue a magnet on the chainstay? A thin rare earth magnet might work.


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

bswenka said:


> Has anybody gotten the Specialized Compact SRM to work on a Tarmac SL4? I have tried installing the cadence magnet, but it appears as if the Spider is a little too small in diameter...
> 
> Any other ideas? There is almost no space between the spider and frame, with the PF30 bottom bracket...
> 
> Thanks!


yes. it works just fine using the bb (cable guide) magnet. you could also glue/epoxy a rare earth magnet. it won't fit between SRM spider & the frame, but it does not have to be there to trip the strain gauges...it just has to be in the general vicinity. you could even mount it above/below the chain stay.


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

wetpaint said:


> Is there anyone who has an SRM on their SL4 or can post a picture of the underside of the bottom bracket? I'm wondering how the SRM's magnet would be attached since the cables are now internal.
> 
> On my SL2 it is squished under the cable guides and held on by the screw on the bottom of the frame.


no pics, but it's easy to attach the bb magnet. the sl4 still has a similar cable guide setup, and it fits under the screw. if in doubt, just epoxy the bb magnet to the bottom bracket, or use a rare earth magnet directly on the frame. that is what i've done on my shiv (bb30, not pf30; the shiv doesn't not have a cable guide).

i may epoxy magnets directly on an sl4 and venge, but for now the bb magnets work fine.


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello

i "glued" a magnet on a tape. works fine


----------

